# Faulty Graphics Card???



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi

I wanted to know if there was a software to find out whether or not my graphics card is faulty. My graphics card is a ATI Radeon 9600.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Why don't you use us instead of some software.

What problem do you have?


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have already asked before. A friend told me that I can download a software called ATI Tool. You can use this to see whether or not there is something wrong with the graphics card. He said something like if the moving image has missing pixels it means there is something wrong with the card. But I want to know how long do you need to run the software for and does it matter if other people are using the computer??

Thanks


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Just run it for ages.

But you don't need to test it if it is running fine? So why would you be wondering? I don't understand... it's pointless.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

Well when I play games such as The Movies (on low graphics setting) it switches off and the computer restarts. This is when I am 10 minutes into the game.

When the system crashes, I see no stop message (BSOD), is there a way to enable it? I think it involves going to system properties>advanced>startup and recovery settings, but from here I don't know what to do.


----------



## Velveedah (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, I can tell you that when my graphics card failed (an ATI Radeon something) whatever screen I was on was distorted and vibrating. Ever seen one of those indoor waterfall features where the water is running down a glass panel? It looked kind of like that at first. Then I got black screens (as I recall) with weird characters on them - I seem to remember skulls and happy faces. I may have posted here for help and I think someone did mention some freeware that checks out your graphics card. Maybe you can find the old posts. Good luck. V


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

The screen doesn't flicker. I tried looking at your old posts but I couldn't find any links based on freeware software that checks out your graphics card. Does anybody know how to enable the stop message (BSOD)??

Thanks


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

To me I think that you need to replace your graphics card.

As this problem happened before? On any other game? On any other computer with that game?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

AP2006 said:


> Well when I play games such as The Movies (on low graphics setting) it switches off and the computer restarts. This is when I am 10 minutes into the game.
> 
> When the system crashes, I see no stop message (BSOD), is there a way to enable it? I think it involves going to system properties>advanced>startup and recovery settings, but from here I don't know what to do.


It this only the one game and others are fine or does this occur with ALL games?

Have you checked to see if the video card fan is working?

Next the video card itself is probably the last thing I would suspect.
In order.
1 Overheating. Have you checked your temps?
2 Power supply problem. Low quality ps can cause ALL types of problems.
3 Driver issue


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

It happens with Rome Total War and America's Army as well. When I play a game such as Football Manager 2007 it doesn't switch off and restart. I have the downloaded the latest drivers for my graphics card and I have already fitted in a new CPU fan.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

The fan on your video card mate, not your CPU.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

The CPU fan use to be very loud so I replaced it with a more quieter one. I thought that would be the problem but it doesn't look like it was.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

I opened up my computer and the fan on the graphics card is moving.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Can you tell us your whole system including your PSU:

If you don't know what you have use this and copy and paste it all to here:

http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm

To get your PSU name and wattage you will have to open up your case and read the label on it. Give us as much information as possible on it.

Mikey.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

The power supply details are as follows: Win Power, Switching Power Supply, Model:ATX-450
There is a sticker on the back of my PC near where the power cord goes to saying 230VAC.

Max Output Power 450W

*Input * 
115VAC 
10A Max 
60Hz 
230VAC
5A Max
50Hz

*Output * 
+12V 20A Max
+5V 40A Max

+3.3V 28A Max
-5V 0.5A Max
-12V 0.8A Max

+5V/SB 2.0A Max

*PC Specs:*
Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Memory (RAM): 1024 MB (Nanya Technology)
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
CPU Speed: 2944.9 MHz
Sound card: C-Media Wave Device
Display Adapters: RADEON 9600 SERIES | RADEON 9600 SERIES - Secondary | 
CD / DVD Drives: D: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S | E: IO1040U UOD694L
HDD: Maxtor 6Y120L0 Temp 21 ºC (70 ºF)

If you need any more hardware/ software information I will provide them for you.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

I think it could be a temperture issue.

Football Manager is not an intensive game where as the other two are.

Does you case feel hot at all?

If you graphics card uses Catalyst Control Centre tell us how hot your card is running at.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

My case doesn't feel hot at all. I went into the Catalyst Control Centre but I just can't find the temperature. Is there any other way to do this???

Thanks


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm thinking the card is too old to have temp sensors, at least my 9500pro didnt have any


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

you say you installed a new GPU fan and heat sink or just fan


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

To find your graphics temperature go into CCC

On the left scroll to the bottom and click ATi Overdrive

Temperature is displayed in there

Mine is at 43 C.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi

I am going to re-install Windows XP on my computer so I will be downloading a new driver and catalyst center then. I have looked at my catalyst control center and there is no ATI Overdrive. On the ATI website there are 2 downloads, shall i download both of them.

Take a look:

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonx-xp.html

brite750 I did install a heatsink and the cpu fan. It was a Zalman.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi

I installed an updated version of the graphics card and still I have the same problem. My friend told me that I should have an additional fan at the back of my PC. He said it was 80mm. I checked a local computer shop in my area and I was wondering if there is any specific attributes or a certain manufacturer to look for when purchasing a additional fan.

Here is a link:

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/subcategories.aspx?subcat=244&subcatname=Case Fans - 80mm&cat=9


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

I checked the size of where the fan will be placed and it is 100mm. So would I need to get a 92mm or 120mm fan???


Thanks


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just get a standard 80mm fan. Check to see if you have an extra molex power connector to power the fan. If not, you will need a splitter.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

My friend said that you haven't got any connectors left to put the fan. However he said that you could connect it to the power supply cable. 

Also when looking for a fan is there any specific attributes or features to look out for.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Fans come rated in decibels so get one that you can live with. Usually the louder the fan, the more air it moves. I dislike noisy computers so I get quiet fans.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

But lets not get ahead of ourselves here. It might not be an overheating problem. I only suggested that.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

I did not get any Blue Screen of Death when the computer switches off so my friend told that it is an overheating issue.

I was looking at my local computer shop and I seen this fan Zalman ZM-F1 80x80x25mm Silent Fan. Is this any good???

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=HFZ-ZM-F1


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

That fan is fine however I would check to see if overheating is the cause of your problem. To do this, pull the side cover off. Now place a small desk type fan blowing air into the case. Play whatever game or run whatever app that causes the problem. If it runs fine now, you have found the cause to be overheating. If it still gives you the problem, overheating is NOT the cause.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes!

I have a funny feeling that it is not overheating...

Note for the future. Don't take one person's advice, your friend could be wrong. You friend said the it IS a overheating issue... hmm be funny if one of your RAM sticks has gone.


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

Is there any diagnostic test which could run to see if the RAM is the problem???

Thanks for your help


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

AP2006 said:


> Is there any diagnostic test which could run to see if the RAM is the problem???
> 
> Thanks for your help


http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Erm erm any progress? Or is your computer now screwed?


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi

I will let you know if anything happens again. So far my PC is ok.

Sorry for the late reply.


----------

